# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  ماهي الحماية الاقتصادية؟

## دموع الغصون

الحماية في عصر التراجع الاقتصادي

لا تخفى على القارئ آثار الأزمة الاقتصادية الحالية والآلام التي ما انفكت تسببها في بلدان كانت تعد قلاع حصينة للنشاط الاقتصادي. فمثلاً، كتبت مجلة (فورتشن) الأمريكية مؤخراً عن تراجع حاد في أرباح 50 شركة أمريكية كبرى بالمقارنة بسنة 2008. وفي أوروبا، ما زالت الأزمة تفتك بالاقتصاديات المحلية، حتى بعد إعلان فرنسا وألمانيا إجراءات واسعة النطاق لمكافحة آثار التراجع. في بريطانيا، اعترف وزير المالية (آليستر دارلنغ) بوصول الاقتصاد البريطاني على أسوء سنواته منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية واضطرار الحكومة إلى اقتراض 175 بليون جنيه إسترليني، وذلك بعد أن “بُهدل” أمام مجلس العموم البريطاني. آسيويا، لم تنقشع سحابة الخمول الاقتصادي عن اليابان، سحابة دامت عشر سنين، أدت إلى انكماش اقتصادي وهبوط حاد للأسعار (على نقيض ظاهرة التضخم) وباتت مستعصية على جميع محاولات الحكومة لتخفيف وطأتها. الصين بدورها تعيش تباطؤاً اقتصادياً لم تشهد له مثيلاً، وبالرغم من نمو مرتفع نسبياً (7.5% في 2009(، فإن انخفاض شهية الدول الغربية للمنتجات الصينية لم يساعد على تحسين الوضع، ذلك رغم محاولات الحكومة الصينية لخلق سوق داخلية بين ليلة وضحاها (من الصعب تخيل الفلاحين المعدمين وهم يستهلكون بوتيرة الطبقات الوسطى. على أية حال، تحتاج الصين إلى نمو حقيقي يبلغ 9% على الأقل لكي تستطيع الحفاظ على الصحة الاقتصادية والإبقاء على البطالة عند حد معقول.)

ماهي الحماية الاقتصادية؟

في عصر التراجع الاقتصادي، وضعف الصناعات الوطنية، لنا أن نتوقع زيادة في الانكفاء على الذات وإغلاق الأبواب على البيئة الخارجية. وفعلاً، تداولت وسائل الإعلام وعلّق مراقبو الأوضاع الاقتصادية مؤخراً على تحركات تنبئ بالحماية الاقتصادية في بعض الدول. لكن ما هي الحماية؟ تعرّف الحماية الاقتصادية على أنها سياسة اقتصادية تعمد إلى تقييد التجارة بين الدول من خلال وسائل مثل فرض ضرائب على المنتجات المستوردة، فرض كوتا، وسائل أخرى تفرضها الحكومات لكي تقيد الاستيراد، وتمنع انتشار المنتجات الأجنبية في الأسواق المحلية. وهي من السياسات المنافية للعولمة، كونها عكس التجارة الحرة والتي تسعى فيها الحكومات على الإبقاء على الحد الأدنى من العقبات أمام التجارة. ولم يتوانَ آدم سميث، المعروف بـ(أبو الاقتصاد)، عن التحذير مبكراً (في القرن الثامن العشر) من الحماية الاقتصادية، في حين أن بول كروغمان، آخر الحائزين على جائزة نوبل للاقتصاد، اشتهر بتصريح “لو كان هناك قسم عقيدة مفروض على الاقتصاديين، لكان من المؤكد احتواؤه على هذه البند: أقسمُ أن أدعمَ التجارة الحرة”.

الولايات المتحدة

ففي الولايات المحتدة، يشتكي المراقبون في الولايات المتحدة مثلاً من عدم إقدام المصارف على الإقراض وشرعنة الحماية الاقتصادية من خلال قوانين جديدة انبثقت من الإدارة الجديدة، ووافقت عليها المؤسسات البرلمانية في البلاد. فقد وقّع الرئيس الجديد باراك أوباما في فبراير قانون إنفاق بقيمة 787 بليون دولار. أمّا هدف القانون هو بث الحياة في الاقتصاد الأمريكي عن طريق مشاريع إنشائية وبني تحتية ضخمة – بناء جسور، طرق سريعة، مطارات، سكك قطارات – بالإضافة إلى تخليق أو إنقاذ مليوني فرصة عمل أمريكية. أُشفعَ هذه القانون ببند “شراء المنتجات الأمريكية” buy American والذي هو بمثابة حقنه منشطّة للمصنعين المحليين. لم يلبث القانونُ أن أثار نقاش حول إذا ما كانت هذه الإجراءات ما هي إلا بدايات عصر حماية اقتصادية، تعطي الأولوية للشركات الأمريكية وتحرم الشركات الأجنبية من فرص التنافس المتكافئة.

بالرغم من كون البنود الحالية أخف وطأة من بنود سابقة اقترحت، جذب القانون انتقادات واسعة من صحفيين ومسؤؤلين حكوميين خصوصاً في أوروبا والصين (لم يتردّد الرئيس الصيني هو جينتاو في التعبير عن معارضته للحماية الاقتصادية في قمة العشرين الأخيرة. نشيد القارىء أن يتذكر أن الصين هي ثاني أكبر شريك تجاري للولايات المتحدة). بند شراء المنتجات الأمريكية يوصي باقتناء الحديد والصلب من أجل الإنشاءات العامة من الشركات الأمريكية – ولكن هناك استثناءات. مثلاً، يصر القانون على عدم تعدي السياسة الأمريكية على الاتفاقيات التجارية المبرمة أصلاً، كما أن البند لا ينطبق على منتجات أمريكية غير متوفرة بكميات كافية أو تزيد قيمتها بنسبة 25% عن منتجات أجنبية. من المثير للإلتفات وقوف الكثير من الشركات الأمريكية – على رأسها شركات مثل جنرال الكتريك، كاتربلر، وغرفة التجارة الأمريكية – في وجه القانون، محذرةً في رسالة وجهتها مؤخراً إلى مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي: “بند شراء المنتجات الأمريكية لن يضر فقط العمال الأمريكيين والاقتصاد الأمريكي، ولكن سيؤدي إلى إجراءات مطابقة في دول أخرى من العالم مما ستعرّض الصادرات الأمريكية إلى خطر كبير”.

حسب النسخة الالكترونية من مجلة (بزنس ويك)، فأنه رغم تصريحات إدارة أوباما بنجاحها في التوفيق بين متطلبات الاقتصاد الأمريكي والابتعاد عن مصيدة الحماية الاقتصادية، فان العالم قد لا يطمأن بشأن بنود القانون. فمثلاً، تحدث رئيس البنك الدولي روبرت زيلك إلى مجلة (نيو يورك تايمز) قائلاً: “بند شراء منتجات الأمريكية قد ينبئ بخطر كبير”. واضطر وزير المالية الأمريكية تيموثي غايتنر إلى التأكيد بأن أمريكا ستظل ملتزمة بروحية التجارة الحرة.

أوروبا

منتقلين إلى أوروبا، فقد اجتاحت القارّة القديمة في بداية هذا العام موجة خوف من الحماية حيث علق بعض المحللين على عقلية الانفرادية التي أبداها بعض القادة. ذكرت المجلة الألمانية ( شبيغل اون لاين) مثلاً أن هذه المخاوف بدأت مع تصريحات الرئيس الفرنسي في بداية العام بشأن خطة إنقاذ شاملة بقيمة بلايين اليوروات لصناعة السيارات الفرنسية. في فبراير، عبّر وزراء اقتصاد أوروبيون عن قلقهم حيال انتشار “شبح الحماية” في أوروبا بعد تصريح الفرنسيين عن تحركات حكومية لتقديم قروض على مدى خمس سنوات بقيمة 6 ملايين يورو لشركة رينو وشركة سيتروين، بالإضافة إلى 500 ملايين يورو لشركة رينو للشاحنات و2 بليون يورو لبنوك على صلة وثيقة بشركات السيارات. بالمقابل، تعهدت هذه الشركات أن لا تغلق أي مصانع في فرنسا وأن تفعل كل ما في وسعها لتجنّب تسريح أي عمال فرنسيين.

وأشار الألمان إلى أن خطتهم لدعم الاقتصاد في بلدهم – والتي تشتمل على بند استبدال السيارات، أي التخلص من السيارة القديمة مقابل شراء سيارة جديدة بمبلغ أقل – كذلك تشجع شراء سيارات أجنبية الصنع (بالرغم من حقيقة أن الألمان يميلون إلى شراء السيارات الألمانية. إذاً فالواقع قد تكون هذه الخطة نوع من الحماية الاقتصادية). من ناحيته عبّر مفوّض الإتحاد الأوروبي للتنافس على مؤاخذاته على الحكومة الفرنسية قائلاً: “إذا كانت مساعدات الحكومة الفرنسية (لصناع السيارات) مقرونة بالإبقاء على الصناعة داخل حدود فرنسا، إذاً ستكون هذه الإجراءات غير قانونية ولن تحظى على موافقتنا.” وأردف، “نريد أن نعرف كل التفاصيل.”

لخص ساركوزي الشعور لدى الحكمة الفرنسية هكذا: “نستطيع تبرير إقامة مصنع رينو في الهند يبيع السيارات للهنود. لكن لا نستطيع أن نبرر إقامة مصنع شركة ما (ملمحاً إلى ذات الشركة رينو، والتي لديها مصنع في تشيكيا)، إذا كان هذا المصنع في جمهورية التشيك وتُباع سياراته في فرنسا” مشيراً إلى أنه من ناحية تكاليف العمالة الأخفض ستكون كفة التنافس الاقتصادي في صالح جمهورية التشيك في تلك الحالة.

وماذا بعد؟

في الخلاصة، دعنا نطلع على هذا الدرس التاريخي: فرض الولايات المتحدة قوانين حماية اقتصادية في الثلاثينات بُعيد أزمة سوق التبادلات في 1929. بعد تعالي صيحات المطالبة بسياسات الحماية مثل “اشترِ الأمريكي واطرد والأجنبي” وجهت الولايات المتحدة صفعة للمنتجات الأجنبية فارضةً ضرائب استيراد على 2000 منتج. النتيجة؟ انتقم الأوروبيون بفرض ضرائب من جهتهم على المنتجات الأمريكية وانهارت التجارة العالمية. وصلت نسب البطالة إلى عنان السماء حتى تدخلت الحرب العالمية الثانية وأشغلت العاطلين عن العمل في صناعة عتاد الحرب. في يومنا يريد القادة العالميون تجنب حرب حماية قد تعصف بالاقتصاد العالمي الذي بات يضم لاعبين أكثر. لكن هل تصمد النظريات المثالية للاقتصاديين الحديثين والذين يعترضون تماماً على سياسة الحماية، هل تصمد في وجه الأزمات الاقتصادية الداخلية والنظرة قصيرة الأمد لكثير من الحكومات الوطنية؟ والأسوأ من ذلك، هل ستتدخل الصراعات السياسية بين الأحزاب وتوازنات أصوات المنتخبين في تحديد سياسات الحماية؟ غوردون براون مثلاً حذر من الحماية الاقتصادية رغم مناداته من ذي قبل بأن تكون “الأعمال البريطانية للبريطانيين”، وتصريحه مؤخراً بالحاجة لتعديل القانون من أجل حماية البريطانيين العاملين في مجال النفط. على أي حال، يبدو أننا لن ننتظر طويلاً لكي نرى آثار الأزمة الراهنة على سياسات الحماية الاقتصادية، وإذا صحّت توقعات (بن برنانكي) رئيس الاحتياطي الأمريكي بانتهاء الانكماش الاقتصادي في نهاية 2009 وبداية 2010، فقد نرى شبح الحماية الاقتصادية يتراجع مع تراجع ظُلمة الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية.

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل كانت ازمات اقتصداية اجاتحت العالم باسره ... مممن يملكون اقتصاد قوي ....هالازمة اتوقعناها واحنا ندرس بالجامعة ...بدلائل السنوات اللي مرت ...



مشكورة دموع على طرحك القيم

----------


## دموع الغصون

رائع جداً تعليقك ، نتيجة متوقعه فعلاً بعد كل ما مر على العالم 
راق لي كثيراً تواجدك العطر هنا

----------


## علاء سماره

مشكوره على الطرح دموع
بس ما أتوقع انو الصين تأثرت كثير
كمان شو المنتجات الي أمريكا بتقدمها لصين
أما بنسبه للفرنسيين فأنا اعتقد أنهم أذكياء
او بالنسبه للأمريكان فهم أغبياء شو هل رقم الخيالي لشركات مصيرها محتوم
او هذا بدل على أنو المضام الإسلامي هو الأفضل
لا إلاه الا الله

----------


## دموع الغصون

النظام الاقتصادي الإسلامي من أفضل الأنظمة الإقتصادية لكن يبقى لكل دولة سياستها الإقتصادية و نظرياتها المتبعة في الإدارة ومناهجها بما يتناسب مع وضعها السياسي والاقتصادي 
تعليق جميل جداً 
راق لي كثيراً تواجدك هنا

----------

